# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Monenko maan rautateillä olet matkustanut?

## tlajunen

Foorumilta löytyy vastaavat kyselyt - kaupunkikohtaisesti toki - metroista ja raitiovaunuista. Täräytetäänpä vastaava rautateiden puolelta. Rautateiden luonteen vuoksi listataan maita, ei kaupunkeja. Aloitan.

1. Suomi
2. Neuvostoliitto (vain nyk. Venäjän alueella)
3. Espanja
4. Hollanti
5. Ranska
6. Saksa
7. Tunisia
8. Japani

_Edit: Hollanti unohtui..._

----------


## Kaid

Näitä taitaa itselläni olla enemmän kuin raitiotie- ja metrokaupunkeja...

Suomi
Ruotsi
Portugali
Saksa
Puola
Slovakia
Unkari
Romania
Kroatia
Slovenia
Itävalta
Tsekki
Hollanti
Italia

----------


## jodo

Suomi 
Ruotsi
Tanska
Saksa
Puola
Venäjä

----------


## Joonas Pio

Suomi
Ruotsi
Latvia
Italia

----------


## janihyvarinen

Suomi
Venäjä
Ruotsi
Norja
Latvia
Englanti
Ranska
Espanja
Italia
Belgia
Hollanti
USA

Saksa? (vain S-Bahn Münchenissä ja Düsseldorfissa - mietin vaan kun ainakaan Düsseldorfia en metroksikaan laskenut...)

Eräissä muissakin maissa on kyse rautateiden lähiliikenteestä, mutta tuskin kukaan väittäisi vaikka Latvian rautateiden matkaa Riika-Jurmala metromatkaksi. Tai New Jersey Transitin matkaa New York - Newark, juna kun jatkaa vaikka kuinka kauas. Mutta ainakin Saksan S-Bahneissa ero alkaa olla veteen piirretty viiva.

----------


## Max

Suomi
Ruotsi
Venäjä (kauimmaiset kohteet Rybinsk ja Kirov)
Norja
Tanska
Puola
Britannia
Alankomaat
Italia
Sveitsi

----------


## GT8N

Kymmenen näyttää kertyneen:

Suomi
Ruotsi
Norja
Tanska
Viro
Saksa
Ranska
Tsekki
Sveitsi
Italia

----------


## Rattivaunu

Suomi
Ruotsi
Norja
Tanska
Liettua
Tshekin tasavalta
Itävalta
Saksa
Sveitsi
Ranska
Alankomaat

----------


## 339-DF

Rajaan tämän käsittämään sellaiset valtiot, joiden alueella olen matkustanut junalla kaukoliikenteessä.

Suomi
Ruotsi
Saksa
Sveitsi
Itävalta
Alankomaat
Italia
Espanja
Marokko
Malesia

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Foorumilta löytyy vastaavat kyselyt - kaupunkikohtaisesti toki - metroista ja raitiovaunuista. Täräytetäänpä vastaava rautateiden puolelta. Rautateiden luonteen vuoksi listataan maita, ei kaupunkeja. Aloitan.


- Suomi
- Viro
- Ruotsi
- Latvia
- Liettua
- Neuvostoliitto sekä nykyinen Venäjä
- Norja
- Tanska
- Länsi-Saksa ja nykyinen Saksa
- Itä-Saksa
- Hollanti
- Belgia
- Iso-Britannia
- Ranska
- Espanja
- Portugal
- Italia
- Itävalta
- Unkari
- Tsekkoslovakia sekä nykyinen Tsekki
- Jugoslavia
- Turkki

Lisäksi matkustanut vaunuilla jotka ovat kulkeneet kansainälisissä junissa ja olleet seuravien maiden valtionrautateiden omistamia:
- Sveitsi
- Kreikka

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Suomi
Ruotsi
Tanska
Saksa

Surkean lyhyt lista  :Razz:

----------


## zige94

> Suomi
> Ruotsi
> Tanska
> Saksa
> 
> Surkean lyhyt lista


Pistän lyhyemmäksi  :Wink: 

Suomi
Ruotsi

Katoaan paljon ensi vuonna Interrail -reissusta tulee.


EDIT: Ei se nyt ihan kuitenkaan Tuortsi ole, vaan Ruotsi  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

Suomi
Saksa
Ruotsi
Norja
Tanska
Iso-Britannia
--Englanti
--Skotlanti
Hollanti

öö... siinä ne taisivat olla kaikki

----------


## sm3

Oma onneton tynkäni:

Suomi
Espanja

----------


## kivisuo

Suomi
Ruotsi
Norja
Tanska
Länsi-Saksa (ja Saksa)
Itä-Saksa
Alankomaat
Belgia
Luxemburg
Iso-Britannia
Irlanti
Ranska
Espanja
Portugali
Italia
Sveitsi
Kreikka
Itävalta
Jugoslavia
Tsekkoslovakia
USA

Inter-Rail on iloinen asia!

----------


## KriZuu

Täysin samat maat kuin sm3:lla eli *Suomi* ja *Espanja*. Ei sen kummosempaa...

----------


## Waltsu

Suomi, Hollanti, Länsi-Saksa, Tanska, Ruotsi ja Norja.

----------


## Kaid

> Inter-Rail on iloinen asia!


Minunkin listallani olisi kieltämättä yhdeksän maata vähemmän ilman Itä-Euroopan Interrrail-kierrosta.

----------


## submin

Suomi
Ruotsi
Norja
Yhdysvallat
Iso-Britannia
ja viikon päästä Australia  :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

1. Suomi
2. Ruotsi
3. Norja
4. Tanska
5. Viro
6. Latvia
7. Liettua
8. Venäjä (ml. Kaliningrad)
9. Valko-Venäjä
10. Ukraina
11. Puola
12. Tsekki
13. Slovakia
14. Unkari
15. Romania
16. Bulgaria
17. Kreikka
18. Slovenia
19. Kroatia
20. Italia
21. Itävalta
22. Liechtenstein (Itävallan hoidossa)
23. Sveitsi
24. Saksa
25. Ranska
26. Monaco (Ranskan hoidossa)
27. Alankomaat
28. Belgia
29. Luxemburg
30. Espanja
31. Portugali
32. Iso-Britannia
33. Mongolia
34. Kiina
35. Jordania

----------


## JE

1. Suomi
2. Ruotsi
3. Norja
4. Tanska
5. Länsi-Saksa ja Saksa
6. Puola
7. Tshekki
8. Slovakia
9. Itävalta
10. Liechtenstein
11. Sveitsi
12. Italia
13. Espanja
14. Portugali
15. Ranska
16. Britannia
17. Belgia
18. Alankomaat
19. Venäjä

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 1. Suomi
> 21. Itävalta
> 22. Liechtenstein (Itävallan hoidossa)


Kulkeeko rautatielinja Länsi-Itävallasta Saksan vastaiselta rajalta (Bregenz) kohti Innsbruckia Lichtensteinin alueen kautta? Jos kulkee, niin olen matkustanut myös Lichtensteinin rautateillä, jos ei, niin en ole.

t. Rainer

----------


## hezec

> Kulkeeko rautatielinja Länsi-Itävallasta Saksan vastaiselta rajalta (Bregenz) kohti Innsbruckia Lichtensteinin alueen kautta?


Ei kulje. Liechtenstenin läpi kulkee rata Buchs (CH) - Feldkirch (A). Liechtensteinin valtion alueella on yksi asema, Schaan. (Ja mikäli Googlea on uskominen, myös Nendelnin seisake, jota en itse muistanut.) Liikennehän on tosiaan ÖBB:n hoidossa.

Mutta itse ketjun aiheeseen palatakseni pitää jälleen toistaa, että InterRail on hieno asia. Oma listani mieleentulojärjestyksessä:

Suomi
Ruotsi
Tanska
Saksa
Ranska
Belgia
Alankomaat
Luxemburg
Espanja
Iso-Britannia
Italia
Sveitsi
Itävalta
Liechtenstein
Puola
Tekki
Slovakia
Unkari
Slovenia
Kroatia
USA (Illinois, Indiana)

----------


## JE

Nendeln on itse asiassa Liechtensteinin rautateiden tärkein liikennepaikka, koska se toimii paitsi paikallisjunien pysähdyspaikkana, myös junankohtauspaikkana kahden läpimenevän raiteen ansiosta. Muut kolme liikennepaikkaa, mukaan luettuna Schaan-Vaduz, liikennepaikoista tunnetuin, eivät ole kohtausraiteellisia.

----------


## hezec

I stand corrected.

Ja täytyy myöntää, etten itsekään enää ole aivan varma, kuuluuko Liechtenstein listalleni. Olen käynyt Vaduzissa kaksi kertaa, mutta yksi oli autolla ja toinen saattoi sittenkin olla bussilla Feldkirchistä eikä Schaanista. No, samapa tuo.

----------


## JSL

Luettelen kaukoliikenteen ja rajan yli menneet junat:

Suomen Tasavalta, 
Venäjän Federaatio, 
Ruotsin Kuningaskunta. 

Pietariin Helsingistä ja takas, 
Kemistä Haaparannalle 2006 Dm 7:lla.

----------


## TEP70

> Ja täytyy myöntää, etten itsekään enää ole aivan varma, kuuluuko Liechtenstein listalleni. Olen käynyt Vaduzissa kaksi kertaa, mutta yksi oli autolla ja toinen saattoi sittenkin olla bussilla Feldkirchistä eikä Schaanista. No, samapa tuo.


Minullakin oli viime syksyyn asti vähän epäselvää, olinko matkustanut Feldkirchistä Buchsiin. Viime lokakuussa käytiin Liechtensteinissä ja varta vasten osutettiin poistuminen yhteen päivän kahdeksasta lähijunasta.  :Smile:  Kahdeksan junaparia pysähtyviä junia oli tuolloin, pääosin aamu- ja iltaruuhkassa. Päälle sitten esimerkiksi Wienin ja Zürichin väliset kaukojunat, jotka menevät myös Feldkirchistä Buchsiin ja päinvastoin, mutta eivät pysähdy missään.

----------


## antti

Suomi, Ruotsi, Tanska, Saksa, Britannia, Hollanti, Puola, Latvia, Liettua - Valko-Venäjä valkovenäläisellä junalla, Viro, Venäjä. Mieleenpainuvin junamatka on joskus yli kymmenen vuotta sitten Latviassa iltajunalla Riiasta Madonaan. Siihen aikaan vielä röökasin ja epävirallinen tupakkipaikka junassa oli eteinen ja minulla oli iso vodkapullo mukana ja latvialaisen kapiaiskersantin kanssa seisoin eteisessä koko matkan ja hänen kanssaan juotiin pullo tyhjäksi ja juttu lensi, vaikkei yhteistä kieltä kovin paljoa ollutkaan. Joskus noin 1985-vuonna mentiin Petroskoista Murmanskiin venäläisen ykkösluokan vaunuosastossa ja meitä oli neljän äijän porukka ja pullo kiersi ringissä. Vaunuemäntä näki meidät ja kääntyi vihaisen näköisenä takaisin. Ehdittiin jo pelästyä, hakeeko hän konduktöörin takavarikoimaan pullomme, mutta hän toikin meille neljä pikaria tyyliin että juokaa pojat siististi eikä porsastellen. Venäjällä nimittäin pullonsuusta juominen on puliukon käytöstä. Off topic: Voisiko tästä päätellä, että junassa on hauska matkustaa kun järjestää itselleen jotain hauskaa.

----------


## Assamies

Sanoinpa, että neljä (4). Suomi, Ruotsi (vain hyvin rajallisesti ja rajatussa raidevälillä) sekä Britannia ja Espanja. Espanjassa olen Malagaan Renfe:llä mennyt. Vähältä ehkä piti, että vielä tähän Viro & Venäjä.  :Embarassed: 

Britanniassa olen mennyt muutaman merkittävän pongaushistoriaan liittyvän paikkakunnan kautta. Linlithgow, mutta Clapham Junctionia en enää muista.  :Embarassed:

----------


## brynkka

Suomi, Ruotsi, Tanska, Norja, Saksa (ml. ex-DDR), Alankomaat, Belgia, Ranska, Puola, Tshekkoslovakia, Venäjä, Slovenia*, Itävalta, Unkari, Espanja, Italia, Sveitsi, Iso-Britannia, Viro, Latvia**, Liettua**, Valko-Venäjä ja Slovakia***.

Suurin osa InterRailin iloja.

* Juna saattoi olla kroatialainen.
** Läpikulku eestiläisessä junassa.
*** Mikäli Tatran kapearaiteinen lasketaan rautatieksi.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Olisikohan tuossa kaikki...

1 Suomi
2 Ruotsi
3 Norja
4 Tanska
5 Venäjä
6 Viro
7 Saksa
8 Belgia
9 Alankomaat
10 Ranska
11 Iso-Britannia
12 Espanja
13 Monaco
14 Sveitsi
15 Itävalta
16 Italia
17 Malesia
18 Japani
19 Australia

----------


## 339-DF

No vihdoin löytyi joku toinen Malesiakin! Marokkoa ei taida vielä olla kellään?

Omaan listaani pitäisi kai lisätä vielä Liechtenstein. Silloin, kun maan läpi junalla menin, juna jopa pysähtyi siellä. Muistaakseni Liechtensteinissa ei enää matkustajajunat pysähdy.

----------


## JE

Liechtenstein: paikallisjunat pysähtyvät, kaukojunat eivät ole pysähtyneet vuosiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Liechtenstein: paikallisjunat pysähtyvät, kaukojunat eivät ole pysähtyneet vuosiin.


Jep. Ei tähän pidä minusta paikallisjunia laskea. Muuten mullekin tulisi listaan kaikenlaisia kaupunkimatkoja, mutta eivät ne minusta rautatiematkoja ole varsinaisesti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ei ketjua avattaessa rajattu kyselyä koskemaan vain kaukoliikennettä. Lisäksi on ymmärrettävä, että kauko- ja paikallisliikenteen rajat eivät aina ole selvät (ainakaan kaikki ei välttämättä miellä rajoja samalla tavalla). Jos joku haluaa korostaa jakoa omalta osaltaan, voi toki laittaa maan nimen viereen huomautuksen "vain paikallisliikenne".

----------


## JE

Totta kai paikallisjunat voidaan jollain logiikalla laskea tästä ulos. Suomen osalta se tarkoittaa, että esim. ainoastaan Savonlinnasta Parikkalaan junalla Suomessa matkustanut ei laittaisi Suomea listaan.

----------


## SD202

> Suomi, Ruotsi, Tanska, Norja, Saksa (ml. ex-DDR), Alankomaat, Belgia, Ranska, Puola, Tshekkoslovakia, Venäjä, Slovenia*, Itävalta, Unkari, Espanja, Italia, Sveitsi, Iso-Britannia, Viro, Latvia**, Liettua**, Valko-Venäjä ja Slovakia***.
> 
> *** Mikäli Tatran kapearaiteinen lasketaan rautatieksi.


ZSSK:n hoitamaa liikennettä omalla penkallaan eli lasketaan.




> Suurin osa InterRailin iloja.


Kuin myös:
Suomi
Ruotsi
Viro
Tanska
Saksa
Iso-Britannia
Alankomaat
Belgia
Luxemburg
Ranska
Espanja
Portugali
Monaco
Italia
Sveitsi
Liechtenstein
Itävalta
Puola
Tsekki
Slovakia
Unkari
Slovenia
Kroatia
Japani
Etelä-Korea

----------


## Automies

Suomi
Ruotsi
Tanska
Viro
Saksa
Puola
Venäjä
Ukraina
Belgia
Espanja

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Suomi
> Ruotsi
> Latvia
> Italia


Lisäyksenä Saksa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Suomi
Ruotsi
Norja
Tanska
Viro
Latvia
Liettua
Saksa
Sveitsi
Itävalta
Ranska
Iso-Britannia
Kiina
Hong Kong

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> - Suomi
> - Viro
> - Ruotsi
> - Latvia
> - Liettua
> - Neuvostoliitto sekä nykyinen Venäjä
> - Norja
> - Tanska
> - Länsi-Saksa ja nykyinen Saksa
> ...


Uutena maana: Puola

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

-Suomi
-Ruotsi
-Norja
-Saksa
-Sveitsi
-Italia
-Itävalta
-Slovakia
-Unkari
-Ranska
-Iso-Britannia
-Serbia
-Montenegro
-Intia
-Puola
-Liettua
-Latvia
-Viro

----------


## tlajunen

Niin joo, tällainenkin ketju oli... Päivitetyt lihavoitu:

1. Suomi
2. Neuvostoliitto (vain nyk. Venäjän alueella)
3. Espanja (Mallorca)
4. Hollanti
5. Ranska
6. Saksa
7. Tunisia
8. Japani
*9. Tekki
10. Slovenia* (sekä paikallisessa että itävaltalaisessa kalustossa)

----------


## janihyvarinen

Päivitys (uudet *lihavalla*):

Suomi
Venäjä
Ruotsi
Norja
Latvia
Englanti
Ranska (no joo, Monaco myös)
Espanja
Italia
Belgia
Hollanti
USA
*Saksa* (ihan ICE:lläkin nyt)
*Japani* (Shinkansen ja paikallisjunia)

----------


## KriZuu

Suomi
Espanja
Thaimaa

----------


## Bussipoika

Kyllä täältäkin muutama maa löytyy:

-Suomi
-Ruotsi
-Venäjä
-Ranska
-Saksa
-Englanti

----------


## bussifriikki

> Suomi
> Saksa
> Ruotsi
> Norja
> Tanska
> Iso-Britannia
> --Englanti
> --Skotlanti
> Hollanti


Sveitsi
Itävalta

----------


## JE

Päivitetään tämäkin 2014 kesäkuun mukaiseksi:

1. Suomi
2. Ruotsi
3. Norja
4. Tanska
5. Länsi-Saksa ja Saksa
6. Puola
7. Tshekki
8. Slovakia
9. Itävalta
10. Liechtenstein
11. Sveitsi
12. Italia
13. Espanja
14. Portugali
15. Ranska
16. Britannia
17. Belgia
18. Alankomaat
19. Venäjä
20. Viro
21. Turkki
22. Australia
23. Uusi-Seelanti

----------


## SirToby

Minäkään en muistaakseni aiemmin kirjoittanut omaa listaani tähän. Lista ei ole kovinkaan kummoinen:

1. Suomi
2. Ruotsi
3. Puola
4. Saksa
5. Belgia
6. Ranska (tosin vain ohikiitävässä Eurostar-junassa)
7. Iso-Britannia (vain Englanti)

----------


## Max

> Suomi
> Ruotsi
> Venäjä (kauimmaiset kohteet Rybinsk ja Kirov)
> Norja
> Tanska
> Puola
> Britannia
> Alankomaat
> Italia
> Sveitsi


Lisätäänpä listalle Saksa.

----------


## SD202

> Kuin myös:
> Suomi
> Ruotsi
> Viro
> Tanska
> Saksa
> Iso-Britannia
> Alankomaat
> Belgia
> ...


Lisätäänpä listalle yksi naapurimaistamme eli Norja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivitystä listaan:

*Iso-Britannia*
Italia
Latvia
Ruotsi
Suomi

----------


## tlajunen

Päivitykset lihavoitu...

1. Suomi
2. Neuvostoliitto (vain nyk. Venäjän alueella)
3. Espanja (Mallorca)
4. Hollanti
5. Ranska
6. Saksa
7. Tunisia
8. Japani
9. Tekki
10. Slovenia (sekä paikallisessa että itävaltalaisessa kalustossa)
*11. Itävalta
12. Slovakia
13. Sveitsi*

----------


## TuomasLehto

Nyt pitää kaivella muistinystyröitä, en voi vannoa etteikö joku unohtuisi.

Suomi
Ruotsi
Tanska
Saksa
Sveitsi
Ranska
Monaco (jos se lasketaan)
Espanja
Italia
Belgia (läpikulku)
Kroatia
Unkari (läpikulku)
Itävalta
Slovakia
Tshekki
Kosovo

Euroopan ulkopuolelta ainakin:
Japani
Kiina
Egypti

----------


## Hermanni

Muutamassa maassa on kanssa junalla matkusteltu Suomen lisäksi.
Viro
Liettua
Ranska (myös Korsika)
Monaco
Italia
Sveitsi
Itävalta
Unkari
Slovakia
Romania
Kroatia
Serbia
Bosnia ja Herzegovina
Albania
Espanja (myös Mallorca)
Portugali

Oman terveyden puolesta pelottavinta oli Albaniassa, veturit vanhoja savuttavia neuvostodieseleita ja vaunut oli haalittu sieltä täältä (mm Saksasta vanhoja lähiliikennevaunuja).
Albanian rautateiden vaunuissa ei ollut edes kaikkia ikkunoita (läpiveto hirveä) ja tuskin puolet ovistakin toimi, radalla oli heittoja niin että hyvä kun matkustajat pysyi penkeillään.
Myös entisen jugoslavian alueen kalusto on todella mielenkiintoista, mm vanhoja Ruotsalaisia teräsvaunuja.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Oman terveyden puolesta pelottavinta oli Albaniassa, veturit vanhoja savuttavia neuvostodieseleita ja vaunut oli haalittu sieltä täältä (mm Saksasta vanhoja lähiliikennevaunuja).
> Albanian rautateiden vaunuissa ei ollut edes kaikkia ikkunoita (läpiveto hirveä) ja tuskin puolet ovistakin toimi, radalla oli heittoja niin että hyvä kun matkustajat pysyi penkeillään.


Itse siellä käydessäni muutama vuosi sitten tuli kuljettua busseilla ja pikkubusseilla, koska junaliikenne kuulemma oli myös huomattavasti hitaampaa. Naapurimaassa Kosovossa ajoin pari kertaa Pristinan ja Pejën väliä, siellä oli muun muassa erinäisiä vuosikymmeniä vanha junakokonaisuus, jonka vaunuissa oli edelleen jonkin Ruotsin maakunnan matkailumainosjulisteet (ruotsiksi, muistaakseni SJ:n logoilla) paikallaan. Saksankielisiä tekstejä olen myös nähnyt entisen Jugoslavian alueen junanvaunuissa, vaikka rajallisesti olen niillä matkustanut.

----------


## bestcarrus

Suomi
Venäjä
Ruotsi
Viro
Norja
Kroatia

----------


## TKK

1. Suomi
2. Ruotsi
3. Norja
4. Tanska
5. Venäjä
6. Viro
7. Latvia
8. Liettua
9. Saksa
10. Puola
11. Tsekki
12. Slovakia
13. Unkari
14. Romania
15. Bulgaria
16. Kreikka
17. Kroatia
18. Slovenia
19. Italia
20. Sveitsi
21. Itävalta
22. Lichtenstein
23. Ranska
24. Espanja
25. Portugali
26. Iso-Britannia
27. Irlanti
28. Georgia
29. Kiina
30. Hong Kong
31. Etelä-Korea
32. Japani
33. Thaimaa
34. Malesia
35. Singapore
36. Indonesia
37. Australia
38. Yhdysvallat
39. Kolumbia
40. Brasilia
41. Filippiinit

Lisäksi Vietnamissa ja Turkissa on asemalla tullut katseltua junia, mutta matkustaminen junalla jäi seuraavaan kertaan.

Tänä vuonna listaan tulee vielä yksi valtio: Taiwan

----------


## tlajunen

Päivitykset lihavoitu taas (ja huolella poistettu turhat lainaukset)...

1. Suomi
2. Neuvostoliitto (vain nyk. Venäjän alueella)
3. Espanja (Mallorca)
4. Hollanti
5. Ranska
6. Saksa
7. Tunisia
8. Japani
9. Tekki
10. Slovenia (sekä paikallisessa että itävaltalaisessa kalustossa)
11. Itävalta
12. Slovakia
13. Sveitsi
*14. Ruotsi*

Johan näitä nyt kertyy vauhdilla, vaikka en erityisemmin rautateitä jahdaten matkustelekaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivitystä:

Iso-Britannia
Italia
Latvia
Ruotsi
Suomi
*Tanska*

----------


## KriZuu

Espanja
Suomi
*Ruotsi*
Thaimaa

----------


## Bussipoika

Kyllä täältäkin muutama maa löytyy:

-Suomi
-Ruotsi
-Venäjä
-Ranska
-Saksa
-Englanti
*Unkari
Slovakia
Tsekki
Puola
Latvia
Viro
Itävalta*

----------


## tlajunen

1. Suomi
2. Neuvostoliitto (vain nyk. Venäjän alueella)
3. Espanja (Mallorca)
4. Hollanti
5. Ranska
6. Saksa
7. Tunisia
8. Japani
9. Tekki
10. Slovenia (sekä paikallisessa että itävaltalaisessa kalustossa)
11. Itävalta
12. Slovakia
13. Sveitsi
14. Ruotsi
15. *Belgia*

----------


## Champion

1. Suomi
2. Ruotsi
3. Norja
4. Tanska
5. Saksa
6. Alankomaat
7. Luxemburg
8. Belgia
9. Ranska
10. Monaco
11. Espanja
12. Portugali
13. Italia
14. Sveitsi
15. Itävalta
16. Unkari
17. Tsekki
18. Slovakia
19. Kreikka
20. Makedonia
21. Serbia
22. Bosnia ja Hertzegovina
23. Kroatia
24. Slovenia
25. Venäjä
26. Romania
27. Moldova
28. Bulgaria
29. Turkki
30. Georgia
31. Azerbaijan
32. Tunisia
33. Thaimaa

----------


## markus1979

1. Suomi
2. Ruotsi
3. Venäjä
4. Viro
5. Latvia
6. Liettua
7. Puola
8. Ukraina
9. Saksa
10. Espanja
11. Portugali
12. Iso-Britannia
13. Ranska

Kansainvälistä liikennettä olen kokeillut Suomen ja Venäjän, Viron ja Venäjän, Puolan ja Ukrainan sekä Espanjan ja Portugalin välillä. Puolan ja Ukrainan välillä vaunut nostettiin matkustajineen yläilmoihin telien vaihdon ajaksi, kokemus sekin.

----------


## tlajunen

1. Suomi
2. Neuvostoliitto (vain nyk. Venäjän alueella)
3. Espanja (Mallorca)
4. Hollanti
5. Ranska
6. Saksa
7. Tunisia
8. Japani
9. Tekki
10. Slovenia (sekä paikallisessa että itävaltalaisessa kalustossa)
11. Itävalta
12. Slovakia
13. Sveitsi
14. Ruotsi
15. Belgia
16. *Englanti*

----------


## tlajunen

1. Suomi
2. Neuvostoliitto (vain nyk. Venäjän alueella)
3. Espanja (Mallorca)
4. Hollanti
5. Ranska
6. Saksa
7. Tunisia
8. Japani
9. Tekki
10. Slovenia (sekä paikallisessa että itävaltalaisessa kalustossa)
11. Itävalta
12. Slovakia
13. Sveitsi
14. Ruotsi
15. Belgia
16. Englanti
*17. Portugali*

----------


## paltsu

1. Suomi
2. Ruotsi
3. Saksa
4. Ranska
5. Englanti
6. Alankomaat
7. Tanska

----------


## aulis

Päätinpä vastata tähän itsekin!

1. Suomi
2. Ruotsi
3. Norja
4. Tanska
5. Saksa
6. Alankomaat
7. Belgia
8. Englanti
9. Ranska
10. Espanja

11. Viro
12. Venäjä
13. Mongolia
14. Kiina
15. Intia
16. Kuuba
17. Yhdysvallat

----------


## josetxo

SuomiRuotsiTanskaAlankomaatSaksaPuolaLuxemburgRanskaSveitsiItaliaSloveniaThaimaa

----------


## markus1979

Päivitystä:

1. Suomi
2. Ruotsi
3. Venäjä
4. Viro
5. Latvia
6. Liettua
7. Puola
8. Ukraina
9. Saksa
10. Espanja
11. Portugali
12. Iso-Britannia
13. Ranska
14. *Moldova*
15. *Romania*
16. *Unkari*
17. *Valko-Venäjä*

----------


## 401

Suomi
Ruotsi
Tanska
Iso-Britannia

----------


## tlajunen

1. Suomi
2. Neuvostoliitto (vain nyk. Venäjän alueella)
3. Espanja (*Manner-Espanja* sekä Mallorca)
4. Hollanti
5. Ranska
6. Saksa
7. Tunisia
8. Japani
9. Tekki
10. Slovenia (sekä paikallisessa että itävaltalaisessa kalustossa)
11. Itävalta
12. Slovakia
13. Sveitsi
14. Ruotsi
15. Belgia
16. Englanti
17. Portugali

----------


## markus1979

Päivitystä:

1. Suomi
2. Ruotsi
3. Venäjä
4. Viro
5. Latvia
6. Liettua
7. Puola
8. Ukraina
9. Saksa
10. Espanja
11. Portugali
12. Iso-Britannia
13. Ranska
14. Moldova
15. Romania
16. Unkari
17. Valko-Venäjä
*18. Serbia
19. Montenegro
20. Kosovo
21. Makedonia
22. Slovakia
23. Tsekki*

----------


## tlajunen

1. Suomi
2. Neuvostoliitto (vain nyk. Venäjän alueella)
3. Espanja (Manner-Espanja sekä Mallorca)
4. Hollanti
5. Ranska
6. Saksa
7. Tunisia
8. Japani
9. Tekki
10. Slovenia (sekä paikallisessa että itävaltalaisessa kalustossa)
11. Itävalta
12. Slovakia
13. Sveitsi
14. Ruotsi
15. Belgia
16. Englanti
17. Portugali
*18. Italia*

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

SuomiSaksaHollantiBelgiaRanskaRuotsiTanskaPuolaTsekkiIntia

----------


## jiipeehoo

Suomi,
Ruotsi,
Tanska,
Saksa,
Sveitsi,
Italia,
Itävalta

----------


## Assamies

Se on edelleen se 4. 5 jos Iso-Britanniaa ei yhdeksi lasketa. Venäjää olisin totta toki tosiaan toivonut, Virokin olisi ollut mitä melkoisimman mieluisa.

Nämä maat siis ovat:
*Iso-Britannia (Englanti & Skotlanti)
*Espanja
*Ruotsi
--------
*se kotoinen Suomi: josta n. 75-80% rataosuuksista, jotka sovitettu matkustajaliikenteelle

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:21 ----------

Luen tähän metroliikenteen mukaan. Lontoon ja Tukholman metroilla olen ajanut. Espanjassa olen Malagassa Renfe:llä käynyt. Lättähattu joka oli PorHan Dm7 vei Haaparantaan Ruotsin puolelle. Englannin ja Skotlannin ajot eri vuosina eli aikoina: Englanti, 1993 - Skotlanti, 1997. Lontoon pohjoispuolitse olen hatarahkon muisteluni mukaan, myös paikallisjunalla mennyt. Se oli se jokin hippialue silloin siellä, sijainti ehkä n. 15-20 km tai 10 mailia Lontoosta pohjoiseen päin.... Tarkkaa oikeaa nimeä en enää muista, mutta kirpputoreja ja muuta vastaavaa siellä kyllä oli. Ihan kunnon kukkaiskulttuuria... ;-D Linlithgow oli eräs melkolailla mieleenpainunut asema Skotlannissa. Sinne ajoin ts. matkustin nks. harha-ajona.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

^-Ja tuo paikkahan on siis _Camden_; lts. *Camden Town*. Lähimmät asemat _Charing Cross_ ja _Euston_ (Lontoon metro).
https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charing_Cross
https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eustonin_rautatieasema
https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camden

Kotimaan rataosista lukisin matkustetuksi (ajettujen osuuksien yhteis)määräksi n. 80%+.

----------


## moxu

Suomi
Ruotsi
Belgia
Unkari
Ranska (ja Monaco)
Italia
Sveitsi
Venäjä
Viro
Saksa
Tanska
Puola
Liettua
Latvia

Ja sitten se epätietoisuus: mahdoinko matkustaa jollain New Yorkin alueella junaksi määriteltävällä vaiko vain metrolla? Jos metrokin lasketaan (mikä ei ole mitenkään välttämätöntä) rautatieksi, täydentyy lista vielä USA:lla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos metrokin lasketaan (mikä ei ole mitenkään välttämätöntä) rautatieksi, täydentyy lista vielä USA:lla.


Metroille on vastaava oma ketju, joten pitäisin tämän vain varsinaisten rautateiden listauksena. Ja kyllä, rajanveto on joissain tapauksissa hieman hankalaa.

----------


## vristo

> Ja sitten se epätietoisuus: mahdoinko matkustaa jollain New Yorkin alueella junaksi määriteltävällä vaiko vain metrolla? Jos metrokin lasketaan (mikä ei ole mitenkään välttämätöntä) rautatieksi, täydentyy lista vielä USA:lla.


Muistako, mikä tämä juna/metro oli? Mistä mihin siis?

----------


## tlajunen

Ja niin, tulipa testattua sekä S-tog että IC3-kuminaamat.

1. Suomi
2. Neuvostoliitto (vain nyk. Venäjän alueella)
3. Espanja (Manner-Espanja sekä Mallorca)
4. Hollanti
5. Ranska
6. Saksa
7. Tunisia
8. Japani
9. Tekki
10. Slovenia (sekä paikallisessa että itävaltalaisessa kalustossa)
11. Itävalta
12. Slovakia
13. Sveitsi
14. Ruotsi
15. Belgia
16. Englanti
17. Portugali
18. Italia
*19.Tanska*

----------


## moxu

> Muistako, mikä tämä juna/metro oli? Mistä mihin siis?


Liittyi visiittiimme Brooklynissä. Toiseen suuntaan Manhattanilta mentiin pintaa pitkin eli sillan yli, toiseen suuntaan joen ali. Mutta se pintajunakin saattoi olla metro...

----------


## tlajunen

> Liittyi visiittiimme Brooklynissä. Toiseen suuntaan Manhattanilta mentiin pintaa pitkin eli sillan yli, toiseen suuntaan joen ali. Mutta se pintajunakin saattoi olla metro...


Brooklynissa ei käytännössä ole rautatieliikennettä Manhattanille. Pohjoisosassa on muutama LIRR:n asema, mutta niiltä kuljetaan itään.

Eli melkoisella varmuudella metrolla menit. Osa niistä kulkee pinnalla, etenkin juuri Brooklynissa.

----------


## 8.6

1. Suomi
2. Saksa
3. Ruotsi
4. Tanska

----------


## bussiauto

Suomi
Ruotsi
Italia
Viro
Latvia

----------


## Joonas Pio

1. Iso-Britannia
2. Italia
3. Latvia
4. Liettua
5. Norja
6. Ruotsi
7. Saksa
8. Suomi
9. Tanska

----------


## ultrix

Suomi (VR, Porha, HMVY, PMR, JMR, 1009)Ruotsi (SJ, SL, Snälltåget, Västtågen)Tanska (DSB, SJ)Viro (Elron)Puola (PKP)Latvia (Pasaieru Vilciens)Saksa (DB, metronom, ÖBB, Oberpfalzbahn/Länderbahn)Sveitsi (ÖBB, SBB, RhB)Italia (RhB, Trenord, ÖBB)Tekki (Oberpfalzbahn/Länderbahn, ČD)

----------


## josetxo

> SuomiRuotsiTanskaAlankomaatSaksaPuolaLuxemburgRanskaSveitsiItaliaSloveniaThaimaaJapani


Päivitys (#13) muutaman vuoden takaiseen listaan.

----------


## Metsätähti

1. Suomi
2. Viro
3. Latvia
4. Liettua
5. Puola
6. Tekki
7. Itävalta
8. Unkari
9. Italia
10. Saksa
11. Ranska
12. Belgia
13. Iso-Britania
14. Tanska
15. Ruotsi

16. Chile
17. Bolivia

----------


## tlajunen

1. Suomi
2. Neuvostoliitto (vain nyk. Venäjän alueella)
3. Espanja (Manner-Espanja sekä Mallorca)
4. Hollanti
5. Ranska
6. Saksa
7. Tunisia
8. Japani
9. Tekki
10. Slovenia (sekä paikallisessa että itävaltalaisessa kalustossa)
11. Itävalta
12. Slovakia
13. Sveitsi
14. Ruotsi
15. Belgia
16. Englanti
17. Portugali
18. Italia
19.Tanska
*20. Yhdysvallat (LIRR)*

----------


## 8.6

1. Suomi
2. Saksa
3. Ruotsi
4. Tanska
*5. Liettua*
*6. Viro*
*7. Latvia*

----------

